# Colson Whizzer



## mrg (Oct 14, 2021)

Pulled out this Colson whizzer that I built 25-30 yrs ago to get ready to sell ( only putting air in the tires and wipe it down). I showed it at a couple of the last Whizz-ins in the 90's and never rode or even started it ( I had a couple of riders I still have ) and ended up stored in my moms garage for 20 yrs then mine for the rest. Couple of small things I didn't finish, I never figured out how to secure the front fender in the Whizzer springer fork, it had no mounting at the top where it would usually screw into the fork so it can move forward or back, didn't want a ugly bracket hanging down so was going to fabricate something to the sides of the fender, the other thing was how much travel do these forks have because I only have about a inch clearance to where I put the brake arm clamp. another thing I'm kinda bummed about now but didn't even think about it way back then, I repainted a NOS maroon Whizzer springer fork ( I still have the box somewhere ), why didn't I just aint a used one, I guess it was easier, no bodywork or chrome to do, also last pic was my inspiration for the paint job, my OG 41 Colson camelback.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 15, 2021)

Sweet ride, Mark! That looks nice! You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 15, 2021)

_"I never figured out how to secure the front fender in the Whizzer springer fork"_

A 1/4 inch rod goes through the fender hole (I see yours has been removed) and up the head tube:


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2021)

Ya, I was thinking I could do something with a cleaner look, maybe some little rubber bushings on the sides but think I'll let the new owner figure that out.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 15, 2021)

what kind of brake is that up front? does not look like the standard brake we all know and love.


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2021)

Standard option front drum for all non Schwinn bikes of the era, SA.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 15, 2021)

do you have a picture of the other side?   I recently picked up a bike with super duper heavy duty wheels and a forebrake. it has a large flange on the non brake side. a little different than what you have.


----------



## mrg (Oct 17, 2021)

Tried this quick fix for my front fender mount, used existing holes and a rear brake arm strap ( a little to shiny ) but fenders solid with no ugly mount between fork & fender, I don't know how much travel these forks have? but think I better figure a different way to mount brake arm, I hate to do any cutting so maybe bend the tab down & gain another inch. looks like I also need a longer axle before any hard riding.


----------

